
Microsoft is giving away 100GB of OneDrive space to Dropbox users - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/19/8071263/100gb-free-onedrive-storage-for-dropbox-users
======
itcmcgrath
I wonder how Dropbox feels about this considering their partnership
announcement[1].

*Disclosure: I work on Google Drive

[1]: [https://blogs.dropbox.com/dropbox/2014/11/dropbox-
microsoft-...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/dropbox/2014/11/dropbox-microsoft-
office-partnership/)

------
jonbaer
After you have applied 100GB: "If you're an Office 365 subscriber, you can be
one of the first to get unlimited OneDrive storage"

